
Google defeats conservative nonprofit's YouTube censorship appeal - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-google-lawsuit-censorship/google-defeats-conservative-nonprofits-youtube-censorship-appeal-idUSKCN20K33L
======
downerending
Hard to see how this decision could have gone any other way.

And yet, the implications are worrying. Can Google Fi drop calls if it hears
something offensive said? Why not, exactly?

